# المصريين كل مايتكلموا... يموتوا !!



## ^_^mirna (15 أغسطس 2011)

المصريين كل مايتكلموا... يموتوا !!
..
..
..
..
...........
..
موتينى من الضحك

انا ميت من الجوع

انا ميت من البرد

كنت هموت من الصدمه

خليني انام انا ميت من التعب

متت من كتر الشغل

بموووووووووت فيكي
____________
ناس غريبه جدا امووووووووووووووووووووت واعرف بيجيبوا الكلام ده منين​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (15 أغسطس 2011)

اموت وأعرف أنتي مصرية ولا لأ هههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> اموت وأعرف أنتي مصرية ولا لأ هههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه والله مصريه


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2011)

ناس غريبه جدا امووووووووووووووووووووت واعرف بيجيبوا الكلام ده منين​ 
*ههههههههه عندك حـــق

*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أغسطس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> ناس غريبه جدا امووووووووووووووووووووت واعرف بيجيبوا الكلام ده منين​
> *ههههههههه عندك حـــق
> 
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا هيرو​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 أغسطس 2011)

*ايوة ايوة

انا حاسة

فعلا كل كلامكم نكد كدة

مفيش تفائل حتى في كلامكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






تؤوبرني **



*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أغسطس 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ايوة ايوة
> 
> انا حاسة
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
التفائل قليل 

ميرسى جدا لمرورك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2011)

* والمشكله ان محدش بيمووت*

*المصريين بــ 7 ارواح*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> * والمشكله ان محدش بيمووت*
> 
> *المصريين بــ 7 ارواح*​


ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههه
حلوة اووي
مرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أغسطس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حلوة اووي
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر



ميرسى ليكى انتى يا سكر​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههه 
فعلا نعشق النكد*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أغسطس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> *ههههههههه
> فعلا نعشق النكد*​



شكرا جدا لمرورك


----------



## free20 (18 أغسطس 2011)

*(ناس غريبه جدا امووووووووووووووووووووت واعرف بيجيبوا الكلام ده منين)*

* هههههههههههه*
*برافووووووووووو عليكى ، الكلام صح 100%*
*وانا امووووووت واعرف بيقولو كدة ليييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*( وعلى فكرة انا مصرى وباقول كدة برضه   ههههههههههه )*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أغسطس 2011)

free20 قال:


> *(ناس غريبه جدا امووووووووووووووووووووت واعرف بيجيبوا الكلام ده منين)*
> 
> * هههههههههههه*
> *برافووووووووووو عليكى ، الكلام صح 100%*
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
كلنا كده (المصريين)
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (18 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه ماهما كده المصريين


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أغسطس 2011)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ماهما كده المصريين



هههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (19 أغسطس 2011)

ولسة 85 مليون!!!!


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 أغسطس 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> ولسة 85 مليون!!!!



هههههههههههههههه
مافيش حاجه بتأثر 
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه جمل اااااااااااوى​​*


----------



## عماد+سامى (22 أغسطس 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ايوة ايوة
> 
> انا حاسة
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه
 احنا بنموت وبتقولى متشائمين
طيب تؤبرنى دى ايه    ...   دي بقى اللى بعد الموت لما الواحد يروح القبر بعيد عنك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحال من بعضة


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يناير 2012)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه جمل اااااااااااوى​​*


ميرسى ياحبى


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يناير 2012)

عماد+سامى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> احنا بنموت وبتقولى متشائمين
> طيب تؤبرنى دى ايه    ...   دي بقى اللى بعد الموت لما الواحد يروح القبر بعيد عنك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحال من بعضة



ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (11 يناير 2012)

انا مش عوزك تكونى متاسرة انا من ضمن الناس التانية موت خلاص بس عوز منك تعرفينى على مرسى هى دة منطقة ولة دة مرور شكرا لمرورك تبع اية ولا تبع محافظة ارجو الاستفادة احسن حد يسئلنى وانا معرفش............. شكرا يا جميل ذوقق هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> انا مش عوزك تكونى متاسرة انا من ضمن الناس التانية موت خلاص بس عوز منك تعرفينى على مرسى هى دة منطقة ولة دة مرور شكرا لمرورك تبع اية ولا تبع محافظة ارجو الاستفادة احسن حد يسئلنى وانا معرفش............. شكرا يا جميل ذوقق هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه
بص ميرسى ديه تمشى طوالى طوالى طوالى وبعدين يمين فى شمال هتلاقيها
لو حد سالك قوله كده بس
شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

امشى طوالى من اى اتجة من انة ايد الى انا بكل بيها ولا اليد التانية من فضلك ارجوك علشان انا مش من هنا


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> امشى طوالى من اى اتجة من انة ايد الى انا بكل بيها ولا اليد التانية من فضلك ارجوك علشان انا مش من هنا



ههههههههههه
من اللى تحبه كله بيمشى


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا نورت المحكمة............... فكرتنى بالليلة الكبيرة تمشى كدة كدة على طول  واعد الرجل يلف ويلف ولغيت النهرضة تاية يا حرام.........مرسى


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> شكرا نورت المحكمة............... فكرتنى بالليلة الكبيرة تمشى كدة كدة على طول  واعد الرجل يلف ويلف ولغيت النهرضة تاية يا حرام.........مرسى



هههههههههههههههه


----------



## scream man (13 يناير 2012)

جمدا انا هموت من الضحك


----------



## تـ+ـونى (13 يناير 2012)

انا لما قريتهم موت من الضحك
هههههههههههه
اصل انا مصرى
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يناير 2012)

scream man قال:


> جمدا انا هموت من الضحك



ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يناير 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> انا لما قريتهم موت من الضحك
> هههههههههههه
> اصل انا مصرى
> ​



هههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك


----------

